
Federal government employees publish their IT projects - anton_tarasenko
https://openopps.digitalgov.gov/tasks
======
anton_tarasenko
That's a project by [https://18f.gsa.gov/](https://18f.gsa.gov/). Its code on
GitHub: [https://github.com/18F/openopps-
platform](https://github.com/18F/openopps-platform)

